

Eric S. Raymond is a dickhead - nonoface
http://keiron.d3s.co/eric-s-raymond-is-a-dickhead/

======
rcfox
The first quote sounds about right to me. If you're good at what you do, you
don't need to constantly prove it to everyone. I don't understand why you'd be
bothered by that.

The second quote is taken out of context. He thinks he's citing some
statistic, but doesn't give a source for it. So assume he's wrong until a
source surfaces, and then scrutinize that.

You're misinterpreting the third quote, but it also makes him sound silly.
He's not claiming that HIV isn't real; he's claiming that AIDS isn't a single
thing that is _only_ caused by HIV. That's not really a profound statement.

~~~
smt88
"In the U.S., blacks are 12% of the population but commit 50% of violent
crimes; can anyone honestly think this is unconnected to the fact that they
average 15 points of IQ lower than the general population? That stupid people
are more violent is a fact independent of skin color." \- Eric S. Raymond

This hearkens back to the worst days of "scientific evidence" that Africans
are inferior to Anglo-Saxons or whatever European race suited the people
making the argument.

Study history and you'll see that we, as a society, have already dealt with
these fucking nutjobs and there's no reason a sane, educated adult should be
spouting this utter, reprehensible bullshit. It doesn't matter if he "thinks
he's citing some statistic". Saying that African-descended people are dumber,
and therefore more violent, than European-descended people is completely
repugnant.

How could you even defend something like that? Ignorance or misinterpretation
is not an excuse on his part.

------
FleegmanGuy
You sir are not his wife or family, so his views are his own. Argue and try to
convince him you are right, and otherwise, ignore his non-related to software
personal beliefs.

Calling him names doesn't help.

Grow up kid.

~~~
smt88
Ignoring prominent racists is a great way to help racism spread.

For that matter, ignoring anyone/anything vile and influential is, in my
opinion, tantamount to helping them spread their ideas.

